# 275 lbs military presses 5 reps (I think I pooped myself)



## saltylifter (Jun 3, 2016)

Shoulder day 
Warm up 
Military presses 
2x12
5x5 275 video is last set
Db side laterals 
5x15
Hammer strength presses
4x10 heavy
Rear delt cable Flys 
4x15
Machine side laterals 
5x15. Got a skinny chick's number doing these 
Bent over db laterals 
4x10






Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Dex (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah well, I did 135lbs OHP for 5 reps the other day and nailed my skinny wife.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 3, 2016)

Dex said:


> Yeah well, I did 135lbs OHP for 5 reps the other day and nailed my skinny wife.



Well I get to nail this skinny chick and kick her out to have another one over. Been married for 8 years. Being tied down isn't for me right now. 
I would like to find one chick though.
I feel so lonely


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2016)

I counted two reps. Lol

Good set brother.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 3, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I counted two reps. Lol
> 
> Good set brother.



I know it's not the 100 reps u can do but I'm trying really really hard.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2016)

At least your technique wasn't shit.  Nice job saltlick


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> At least your technique wasn't shit.  Nice job saltlick



Lol u saying it usually is


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2016)

Good job salty


----------



## mickems (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice work brother.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 3, 2016)

Beasting as always. Nice set!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 3, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I counted two reps. Lol
> 
> Good set brother.



I'm with Ecks. Only the first 2 counted. 

Still a nice job. !!!


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 3, 2016)

DAMN BRO! I was doing OHP today and my PR is 180 and today I wasn't even able to get 160 above my head lol 

Good job!


----------



## DF (Jun 3, 2016)

I got vid of you DL's too!  




Just bustin your nuts!


----------



## stonetag (Jun 3, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Well I get to nail this skinny chick and kick her out to have another one over. Been married for 8 years. Being tied down isn't for me right now.
> I would like to find one chick though.
> I feel so lonely


Good lift man. You sound like a candidate for Plenty 'O' fish dot com.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 3, 2016)

nice job salty! killing it!


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 3, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Good lift man. You sound like a candidate for Plenty 'O' fish dot com.



One step ahead of u man lol
Pof 
Ok cupid 
Craigslist personals
Skout 
Tinder
Are all sites im apart of 
But I Wana find that one special woman


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> One step ahead of u man lol
> Pof
> Ok cupid
> Craigslist personals
> ...



every hole is special in its own way


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> One step ahead of u man lol
> Pof
> Ok cupid
> Craigslist personals
> ...



Try grinder


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try grinder



I've heard that was a good one. Thanks lol will give it a try..


----------



## Dex (Jun 3, 2016)

Met my wife on POF.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 3, 2016)

My boy Matt can hit 315 for 8


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2016)

My gym doesn't have this shoulder press thing anymore. I miss it. I like the back pads to go right up to just below my neck like my old gym. Miss that fukking gym. Now I just do standing ohp


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 3, 2016)

Dex said:


> Met my wife on POF.


Ya man pof and these other dating sites have some very cool chick's on them 



Maijah said:


> My boy Matt can hit 315 for 8



Why u bragging up ur boy Matt. Can u hit it for 8 reps ?? 
I know allot of boys who can do a insane amount, but that's not me so I do me and what I can do .



ECKSRATED said:


> My gym doesn't have this shoulder press thing anymore. I miss it. I like the back pads to go right up to just below my neck like my old gym. Miss that fukking gym. Now I just do standing ohp



Trying out another gym today. Need a new environment and people..


----------

